# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  David Platt (Jack P Shepherd)

## moonstorm

According to the Daily Star, David (Jack P Shepherd) is set to crank his evil ways up to a new level when he pushes Gail down the stairs. And this isn't an accidental push - a "Corrie insider" says, "[David]literally throws Gail down the stairs and she is knocked out cold." The reason for this behaviour is that Tina aborts the baby she's expecting, without telling David she's pregnant. When he overhears Gail and Tina talking about it, he sees red and blames her. âThese are some of the most dramatic scenes of the year," says the insider. "Davidâs rage is off the dial. Normally he takes his time plotting revenge on his enemies but on this occasion he snaps."

Gail recovers from her physical injuries, apparently, but her memory is affected, and David takes advantage of this to play evil mind games with her. Echoes of Richard Hillman there.

----------

alvinsduckie (07-03-2008), bakedbean (13-02-2008), tammyy2j (13-02-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Is he going to end like Richard Hillman too I wonder?  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Is he going to end like Richard Hillman too I wonder?


I think he is to be honest

 :EEK!:  Im really shocked though and its always the platts.................

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh an unexpected teen pregnancy in the platt household............SHOCK HORROR.

Of Corse David is going to play mind games, especially since thats evil and he is. He may seemed to have calmed down but hes still the same old david

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Oh no!  I had hoped he'd changed after Sarah left.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but sarah wasnt the reason he was the way he was.

She didnt make him send cards from the dead richard hillman that was just pure evil. 

Sure towards the end Everything he did was basically fed on revenge towards her and Jason, but if it wasnt them it would have been something else

----------


## TaintedLove

Its time Gail sent David away - either to Martins in Liverpool or to a metal health facility to be evaluated.What David is doing is not normal teenage behaviour. 
I feel so sorry for Gail for having a hateful son like David.... no mother deserves that kind of treatment. 
 :Sad:

----------

alvinsduckie (07-03-2008), owenlee4me (05-03-2008)

----------


## *funky*monkey*

He is Pure Evil  :Nono:   I feel Sorry for Gail Having a Horrible  Son Like that... First he pushes her down the stairs and then plays mind Games with her  :EEK!:   :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Gail's horrified next month when she discovers that David's girlfriend Tina is pregnant. Reports in yesterday's newspapers claim that David loses it when he learns that his mum and girlfriend went behind his back for a termination. Raging, he shoves his mum down the stairs, resulting in her losing her memory. 

The way the scripts have been written, though, it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't David's baby at all - chances are that it'll be Tina's ex's who she mentions every now and again... 

From Digital Spy

I had been wondering whether it might be somebody elses baby as Tina does not strike me as if she is totally honest with David. What will he do to her if he finds out if he is happy to knock his mother down the stairs?  :EEK!:

----------


## walsh2509

Don't know about his head being fixed , but they should do something about that Tan!

----------

alvinsduckie (07-03-2008)

----------


## Perdita

> Don't know about his head being fixed , but they should do something about that Tan!


No more foreign holidays for Jack P Shepherd anymore then  :Lol:   It must have been obvious to the scriptwriters too because he explained his tan to Tina by saying he is going to the solarium as a tan makes him fell better.

----------


## BeckyBee

From what i have read David doesn't set out to throw Gail down the stairs, i mean it wasn't planned like the car stunt, Gail gets in his way, trying to make him stay so he pushes her....hense she falls down the stairs. I wonder how a lot of boys his age would react to hearing their mother & girl-friend talking about a secret pregnancy and abortion. The part that is hard to take is the leaving Gail for dead part, but then again we all know David isn't a stable lad......  :Ponder:  

Some teasers below -

 









*These scenes will air on Friday, March 14 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.*

----------

alvinsduckie (07-03-2008)

----------


## Katy

poor gail, he really is a tearaway, he makes out he doesnt know what happened as well i think.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its audrey that annoys me the most when it comes to david - she lets him away with murder, no matter what hes done she sides with him even the bethany incident when he got thrown out she fell out with gail and sided with david. And if i hear her call him "lovey" one more time, ahh

----------


## Perdita

> its audrey that annoys me the most when it comes to david - she lets him away with murder, no matter what hes done she sides with him even the bethany incident when he got thrown out she fell out with gail and sided with david. And if i hear her call him "lovey" one more time, ahh


I suppose she thinks he is family, her grandson and still quite young. If she had not taken him in, he would have had nowhere else to go and might have ended up in care or borstal, not a good thing either.

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol those photos are obviously a stunt man in a Gail wig!  :Lol: 

can't wait for this though, it'll be good.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Whatever I think of David and his issues, I really don't like what Gail has done.  Paying for a secret abortion.  It's just awful!

----------


## fareehab4ne1

This is shocking for David....he turns out to be a psycho

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it must be a shock to find out both your g/f and your mum got together to abort your baby though without even telling you she was even pregnant.  Im not saying what he does is acceptable, but Gail knows he is unstable at the best of times - what is she trying to do get herself killed

----------


## Perdita

> it must be a shock to find out both your g/f and your mum got together to abort your baby though without even telling you she was even pregnant.  Im not saying what he does is acceptable, but Gail knows he is unstable at the best of times - what is she trying to do get herself killed


Is it definitely David's baby? I thought that it could be Matt's, Tina's previous boyfriend too. I agree, David should at least have been told, can't see him wanting to be a dad just yet anyway with all the responsibilities and he would have probably agreed to the abortion anyway. Gail and Tina were wrong to go behind his back, even though they had his interests at heart.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Whatever I think of David and his issues, I really don't like what Gail has done.  Paying for a secret abortion.  It's just awful!


I agree, it was bang out of order. For once I can see where he is coming from.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by walsh2509
> 
> 
> Don't know about his head being fixed , but they should do something about that Tan!
> 
> 
> No more foreign holidays for Jack P Shepherd anymore then   It must have been obvious to the scriptwriters too because he explained his tan to Tina by saying he is going to the solarium as a tan makes him fell better.


Its ridiculous, theres a tan and then theres been BRONZE. Personally I think its to cover up acne.

----------


## tammyy2j

CORRIE bad boy David Platt will go off the rails when his girlfriend Tina McIntyre dumps him next year.

Cracks start to appear in their relationship and fed up Tina (Michelle Keegan, 21) sends him packing.

David (Jack P Shepherd, 20) tries his best to win Tina back but she refuses.

A show insider said: âTina has been such a good influence on David. Heâs been almost normal. But being dumped is not going to go down well.â

But it will be good news for Weatherfieldâs eligible bachelors as the break-up means that Tina is back on the market.

Our mole added: âDavid is not going to be happy about that.â

----------

alvinsduckie (17-12-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god not again!

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh god not again!


That is what I was thinking.. it is like "mmm what can we do with David.. oh I know.. he can go off the rails"  boring!! let Dreary or Ken have another affair cause that is just as original

----------


## tammyy2j

DAVID Platt vows revenge on Gary Windass when he catches him cuddling up to his ex-girlfriend Tina McIntyre.

But instead of starting another fight with his enemy the twisted teenager sets out to get revenge.

And he realises he has a better chance of getting one over on Gary if no one suspects him of holding a grudge.

So when the opportunity arises, David ends up publicly shaking Garyâs hand in The Rovers and telling him itâs time to forget the past.

But it doesnât take a genius to realise heâs up to his old tricks.

Our insider told us: âDavid canât stand the thought of Gary and Tina getting together.

âBut he realises the more he shouts and screams about it, the more likely it is Tina will fall into Garyâs arms. Instead, sly David fakes a robbery from Bill Websterâs and frames Gary. And with all the evidence pointing at him, Bill is quick to point the finger.

âBut rather than let Gary take the blame David gives his enemy an alibi and gets him off the hook.â

The fighting neighbours then end up agreeing to forget their differences.

But while Gary thinks he has a new mate in David, things could not be further from the truth.

Our Street source added: âDavid set the whole thing up to trick Gary into thinking they were now mates.

âHe has a much bigger plan up his sleeve and he needs to keep Gary on side to pull it off.â

You can see his scheme unfold on Monday April 13 at 8.30pm.

----------


## heardki

Have Corrie run out of story lines, David up to his old tricks again - boring..... :Wal2l:  

Ken having another affair, that must make at least 10 - boring  :Wub:  

This programme is now getting so boring, I can't be bother to watch it, perhaps I should return to Eastenders, that might be a bit more exicting.... :Lol:  

The above two soaps have gone from bad to worse, sack the writers

----------


## LalaGaga

Jack P Shepherd says don't be fooled by David's new girl... it's still Tina he loves and it'll all kick off again at Christmas!

David gatecrashes Tinaâs party with a new girlfriend. Whatâs he up to?
"Heâs in the kebab shop when he hears Tina and Jason are having a party and heâs not invited. He decides to gatecrash to wind Tina up and thinks itâll be more effective if he goes with a girl."

So where does he find Zoe?
"He washes her hair in the salon. They get chatting and he invites her to the party."

Does David actually fancy her?
"Sheâs a pretty girl and he does fancy her. Sheâs blonde which makes a change." 

But heâs doing it to make Tina jealous?
"Absolutely. Itâs a new tacticâ¦ But Tina doesnât take any notice of him."

Does he try other ways to wind her up?
"Heâs tried being a pest and it didnât work so heâs going to cool it and play a different game."

But he still wants Tina back?
"Definitely. She was his first love and he canât get over her." 

So howâs he going to do it?
"Heâs going to sit back for a while. Later it does look as if Tinaâs a bit jealous when she sees David with Zoe in The Rovers. She makes a big fuss and says to Jason âLook at them, all over each other.â Jason even says to her âBut I thought you were over him.â"

Will David and Zoe be an item?
"I have no idea, but Iâd like David to have a new girlfriend. Iâve worked a lot with Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, and it would be interesting to spread my wings and work with different characters."

Can David ever have a successful relationship?
"It would be difficult. David has an obsessive personality so as soon as he really starts to like someone he tries to control them."

Didnât he learn a lesson from getting beaten up?
"He learnt to let bygones be bygones as far as Gary Windass is concerned!"

Whatâs in store for David?
"Heâs going to be spending a lot of time with Joe, working on his boat, and heâs going to be building bridges with his family."

What about evil David?
"Donât worry. Heâll be back. Things will start to happen around about Christmas time!"


From:http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps

----------


## Perdita

Tearaway David Platt will be charged with trying to MURDER a love rival.

When Corrie cops arrest David (Jack Shepherd) for mowing down Graeme (Craig Gazey) they warn he'll rot in jail if his victim dies.

A source said: "Viewers will think he's really done it this time - and he could be on his way out of the soap."

----------

jenig (20-08-2010), tammyy2j (16-08-2010)

----------


## heardki

I hope Craig Gazey is not leaving, he is so funny, so please don't let him die.  As for Jack Shepherd (David Platt), let him rot in jail.

----------


## walsh2509

So the story of him raping or attacking Tina has been dumped, for a hit and run on Graeme

----------


## walsh2509

> Tearaway David Platt will be charged with trying to MURDER a love rival.
> 
> When Corrie cops arrest David (Jack Shepherd) for mowing down Graeme (Craig Gazey) they warn he'll rot in jail if his victim dies.
> 
> A source said: "Viewers will think he's really done it this time - and he could be on his way out of the soap."



 Would not matter if he lived , David would be charged with attempted murder and would go down for YEARS! but knowing corrie he'll get a year and do 6 months.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd prefer David to stay than Graeme

----------


## parkerman

> Would not matter if he lived , David would be charged with attempted murder and would go down for YEARS! but knowing corrie he'll get a year and do 6 months.


This is very true. However, talking of releasing murderers early, whatever happened to the supposed early release of Tracy Barlow?

----------


## TaintedLove

Does David have a car?  Or does he use Grahams own window cleaning bike contraption to do it?  LOL

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does David have a car?  Or does he use Grahams own window cleaning bike contraption to do it?  LOL


I think Gail bought him a car at some stage for a present maybe he uses Nick's flashy car

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S David Platt is accused of trying to MURDER love rival Graeme Proctor after running him over during an epileptic fit. 

 David - who does not know he has epilepsy - leaves Graeme fighting for life after blacking out at the wheel. 

And the trainee hairdresser ends up facing a life sentence after he is charged with attempted murder. 

The pair earlier come to blows when bad boy David's ex Tina (Michelle Keegan) tells Graeme (Craig Gazey) that he tried to kiss her. 

Humiliated David (Jack P Shepherd) then steals gran Audrey's car and accidentally ploughs into Graeme, sending him flying. 
An insider at the ITV1 soap said: "As far as police are concerned it looks like an open and shut case. They fell out and David ran him down. No one believes David when he says he can't remember it. He's just told too many lies before." 

David starts to black out more often and is finally diagnosed as epileptic, but it's touch and go as to whether it saves him from jail. 

The shocking scenes will air later this year.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan has revealed that her character Tina McIntyre is keeping quiet about David Platt attacking her to protect boyfriend Graeme Proctor.

The actress, who joined the ITV1 soap in 2008, told What's On TV that Tina is in a difficult position because Graeme is best friends with David.

She said: "David is Graeme's best mate and she doesn't want to upset him. She's sick of fighting against David. She's moved on and just wants him to keep away from her.

"Unfortunately, Graeme keeps including David in their plans. He helps them move into Dev's flat and the atmosphere between them is pretty bad - she's saying, 'Get out' to him with her eyes."

Keegan added: "She does question herself and wonders if it was her fault. But she knows it wasn't. When he tried it on she pushed him away then suddenly he was on top of her. He had her arms pinned down and she was truly scared of him at that point.

"It's difficult with David always seeming to be around. At one point he thanks Tina for not saying anything, but she makes it clear she's kept quiet for Graeme's sake and not David's."

----------


## Perdita

Jack P. Shepherd has revealed that Coronation Street producers decided not to show his atler ego's epileptic fits.

Shepherd's character David Platt may face a jail sentence after running over his friend Graeme Proctor (Craig Gazey) in his car. David blacked out in court, leading doctors to conclude that epilepsy may have been responsible for the incident.

The actor told Inside Soap: "I was worried about whether they'd want me to act out having fits, but they don't. 

"It would be too distressing for viewers, so we aren't going to do that. All you see is me blacking out."

----------


## Perdita

David Platt is certainly not a man to be messed with, but Coronation Street could be about to air some some of his darkest antics yet when his new revenge plan is revealed next week.
David (Jack P Shepherd) will decide to use social media in a bid to target Macca â the friend of Kylie's killer Clayton. And it's sure to leave fans wondering what he's planning to do next.
David's latest scheme will come after he raises eyebrows by ruthlessly threatening schoolgirl Lauren, who has been bullying his niece Bethany.
After Lauren reports the incident to the police, David's family are understandably concerned that his anger issues are taking hold again.
Gail is therefore relieved when David reassures her otherwise â promising that he's binned the blood-stained hoodie he was wearing when Kylie died â and is determined to move on with his life.
But David's true intentions will soon become clear when he later logs onto his computer, having set up a fake profile online.
Pushing forward with his plan, David sends a friend request to Macca, but what has he got planned? And could he be putting himself in danger?

Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2016), Glen1 (31-08-2016), parkerman (01-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Could Coronation Street's David Platt be putting a dark revenge plan into action in these brand new spoiler pictures?

Jack P Shepherd has been spotted filming on location for upcoming scenes which see his character fill up two petrol cans at a trip to a petrol station.

Is David just stocking up on supplies, or is there a sinister scheme at play here? Come on, this is David Platt we're talking about, so do you even have to ask?

The scenes show David lost in thought as he makes the visit, before stashing the filled cans away in his car.

David Platt fills up two petrol cans in a Coronation Street location scene
Â©  Eamonn and James Clarke
Then he stares mournfully at a picture of his late wife Kylie in his wallet, seemingly as a reminder of exactly why he's doing this.

As always with on-location photos, we'll have to tune into Corrie in a few weeks' time to find out what it all means - but it seems likely that it all ties in with David's plan for revenge against those responsible for Kylie's death.

Coronation Street's producer Kate Oates recently teased that David's vengeance will culminate in a big stunt later this year - and that hint followed sneaky tabloid reports of a huge Weatherfield explosion on the way.

Will David cause his biggest cobbles carnage yet, or are we getting carried away with ourselves? As ever. we'll keep you posted.

David Platt fills up two cans of petrol in Coronation Street
Â©  Eamonn and James Clarke

Kate said recently: "We are going to have a nice big stunt coming up in the autumn. It's traditional, you know! That will possibly be tied up with the Platts' story.

"A story I'm really excited about and something we'll be playing really big in the autumn is David's story in the wake of Kylie's stabbing. What I'm interested in there is the journey that David will go on.

"In the chapel of rest scenes, we've basically seen David promise to avenge Kylie's death. However, he also promised when Kylie was dying that he'd be a brilliant parent and he'd look after the children and would protect them. 

"Those two promises are in direct conflict with each other. One of those promises is based in love and nurture and protecting his children. The other promise is based on vengeance and hate, and on wanting to get his own back at all costs.

"What I think we'll see playing out over the next few weeks is which of those promises is going to win out and which one will eventually grow and envelop the other. I think you can guess which way I'm going to go with that one!"


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2016)

----------


## livden

Again, not surprised as Kate Oates loves her baddies. She turned both Todd and David evil again for shock value. YAY! So much for the "going back to the original Corrie." Kate is all about twists and stunts. Who cares about ruining friendships (Todd and Tracy), relationships (Todd and Billy), who cares about far fetched storylines as long as they bring in viewers! YAAAAS! Quantity over quality!

----------


## Dazzle

> Again, not surprised as Kate Oates loves her baddies. She turned both Todd and David evil again for shock value. YAY! So much for the "going back to the original Corrie." Kate is all about twists and stunts. Who cares about ruining friendships (Todd and Tracy), relationships (Todd and Billy), who cares about far fetched storylines as long as they bring in viewers! YAAAAS! Quantity over quality!


Demon David is never far from the surface no matter how good a husband and father he is. It was only a couple of years ago that he tried to kill Nick for goodness sake!  Then there was his disturbing lack of emotion about Callum's death and cover up.

As for Todd, his life has been running smoothly recently so he's been relatively happy and well-behaved, but he appears to be reverting to his unpleasant side because he's feeling hurt and rejected. We've seen that happen not too long ago when he ruined both Eileen's and Jason's relationships.

People who have the capacity to be so nasty don't just lose that. It may stay hidden under the surface for a long time but it's always there. With David's losing his beloved and Todd being in love (but rejected) for the first time in ages, I'd say it's a natural time for both men's demons to return.  They haven't been turned evil - they always were.

----------

parkerman (14-09-2016), Perdita (14-09-2016), tammyy2j (14-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## Perdita

David Platt isn't going anywhere, as it looks like Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has signed a new deal.   :Cheer: 

The actor has been on the ITV soap since April 2000, and according to The Sun, he is now tied down for an extra year.

David has been a major character in Weatherfield ever since he joined 16 years ago, being involved in numerous high-profile storylines.

Lately, he has had to cope with the death of his wife Kylie (Paula Lane), after she was stabbed by Clayton Hibbs, just as the couple had agreed to relocate to Barbados.

David has since been plotting revenge against those responsible for Kylie's demise.

Coronation Street's producer Kate Oates recently teased that David's vengeance will culminate in a big stunt later this year - and that hint followed sneaky tabloid reports of a huge Weatherfield explosion on the way.

Kate said: "We are going to have a nice big stunt coming up in the autumn. It's traditional, you know! That will possibly be tied up with the Platts' story.

"A story I'm really excited about and something we'll be playing really big in the autumn is David's story in the wake of Kylie's stabbing. What I'm interested in there is the journey that David will go on."

Corrie also announced this week that Toyah Battersby will be back on the cobbles for the first time in 13 years. Here's why her return, quite frankly, will be amazing.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2016), livden (22-09-2016), lizann (01-10-2016), parkerman (22-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He is the best thing in Corrie.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), livden (02-10-2016), lizann (01-10-2016), mariba (04-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He is the best thing in Corrie.


David's consistently been my favourite thing about Corrie since he smashed the street up in rage all those years ago.  :Big Grin:

----------

livden (02-10-2016), lizann (01-10-2016), parkerman (02-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> He is the best thing in Corrie.


 i agree glad he is staying

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), livden (02-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

does lauren's father beat him up?

----------


## parkerman

> He is the best thing in Corrie.





> David's consistently been my favourite thing about Corrie since he smashed the street up in rage all those years ago.


 Agreed. Also his one-liners are always classics.

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2016), livden (02-10-2016), lizann (02-10-2016), swmc66 (02-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## livden

> He is the best thing in Corrie.


I agree, Jack and Bruno are the best actors.

----------

mariba (04-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I would add Phelan guy as well

----------

livden (02-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Loved it that they used the name Adil during fractions. It's my sons name

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), parkerman (05-10-2016), Perdita (05-10-2016)

----------


## mariba

I like Tim too..Roy and Cathy. Sean..Plus Mary. Thats about it..

----------


## tammyy2j

> Agreed. Also his one-liners are always classics.


His lines to Gail are always great

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), swmc66 (05-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Now thus David storyline is confusing. I do not know what is going on.

----------


## parkerman

> Now thus David storyline is confusing. I do not know what is going on.


 What's confusing about it? What don't you understand?

----------


## Dazzle

Jack P Shepherd was so good in those interview scenes.  He can make David go from one extreme of emotion to another in a split second and be completely convincing.  :Clap: 

You'd think those cops would have a little sympathy with his state of mind even though they have to treat him like anyone else who's broken the law.




> Now thus David storyline is confusing. I do not know what is going on.


I don't think David's supposed to have thrown the brick through the window. He did put up the posters and reveal Clayton's identity online however.

----------

swmc66 (06-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

That's what confused me was not sure if he did that. I cannot understand him going after Maca as he did not kill Kyle.  Not sure what stunt he is going to play with the car and petrol Sounds like he s prepared to die  and leave kids behind.

----------


## lizann

david wants revenge for kylie's death against clayton or any of his mates

----------

Perdita (07-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

David Platt's family are forced to take drastic action in Coronation Street next week, after uncovering his devastating revenge plan against Kylie's killer.

An unhinged David (Jack P Shepherd) is held prisoner in the Bistro cellar after his loved ones realise that he's planning to kill Clayton Hibbs and himself.

Bitterly disappointed and angry after hearing that Clayton may never face justice for Kylie's murder, David has come up with a scheme to target him when he appears in court for his trial.

David's masterplan is to fill his car with petrol and use it to blow up Clayton in the ultimate revenge attack, but his payback plot is also a tragic suicide mission as he's prepared to lose his own life in the process.

This becomes devastatingly clear to Gail (Helen Worth) when she discovers a farewell video that David has left for his family on his laptop.

David's first attempt to carry out the plan fails when he heads to the courthouse, watches Clayton from afar and turns the ignition on his car - only to break down in frustration when the engine fails.

Not long afterwards, Gail intervenes by striking against David with help from Nick (Ben Price) and Sarah (Tina O'Brien). The trio lock him in the Bistro cellar in the hope that they can bring him back from the brink and keep him out of trouble in the meantime.

This also leaves the Platts with a whole lot of explaining to do in front of Robert Preston (Tristan Gemmill), as they reluctantly come clean to him about how they're trying to stop David from committing a murder.


Robert confronts Nick and Gail in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Never one to give up easily when it comes to a dark revenge plan, David later makes a daring bid for freedom - but the big question is whether he still has time to make his dark fantasy a reality.

What happens next is being kept strictly under wraps, but Corrie bosses are promising that it will have far-reaching consequences for more than just the Platt family.

Corrie's producer Kate Oates has also previously teased that David's revenge is leading up to a huge October stunt, so it's safe to say that we should be expecting something pretty spectacular right about now.

"We are going to have a nice big stunt coming up in the autumn. It's traditional, you know! That will possibly be tied up with the Platts' story," Kate revealed in July.


Coronation Street airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, October 17 on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Would David even in this current state out for revenge want to leave Max and Lily as orphans, he is always seen as a good father putting them first

----------


## Perdita

Grief and depression can totally change the personality of a person ..  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), lizann (12-10-2016), parkerman (12-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Noone would stuff whole card board boxes like that in an industrial bin.first of all it costs, secondly You can unfold and then bin. Or you could take it to the recycling centre. The whole boxes and driving a car into them has put me off this storyline. I mean standing outside a building opening and shutting a zippo lighter . Where are security?

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), parkerman (14-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd thinks his widowed character David Platt will find love again at some point in the future.

David was left heartbroken last year when his wife Kylie died in his arms after being fatally stabbed by thug Clayton. And his life has, quite literally at times, descended into a car crash ever since.

However, Jack thinks it would be fitting with the nature of Soapland if David moved on with someone else, believing that his alter ego can't be miserable forever.

"Whenever I say that David could go off with other people, journalists have always said that he has to be sad forever because what happened with Kylie was so traumatic," he told the Radio Times.

"But things do move on quickly in soap. Before you know it, he'll be shacked up with somebody else or getting married again.

"It's one of the reasons I like playing the character so much. I just read what the writers have in store for David and believe in it. And if I believe in it, then the audience will believe in it too."

Jack is also full of praise for the show's current producer Kate Oates, who took over the post last year.

"I think Kate's done a great job so far," he said. "She's giving everyone more of a chance to be on screen, so that the viewers can see a greater number of characters.

"I thought it was really noticeable during the big crash in October â we saw all the cast having their own input. For me, the show is at its best when the whole Street comes together."

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler: David Platt’s secret bomb plot is exposed after he gives Anna Windass Â£20,000 secret donation after ‘feeling guilty’
Coronation Street character David Platt is set to hand over a Â£20,000 anonymous donation to Anna Windass in apology for causing her serious burns.
But his secret bomb plot could be exposed after he’s overheard discussing his involvement with her injuries during a conversation with Gail.
Anna, who was burnt after David’s bomb plot backfired, has been struggling financially ever since and feeling guilty he gives her the windfall after a salon client leaves him money in her will.
A source said: “David is going to discover a client of his at the salon has left him Â£20k in her will.
“But things get even more complicated when Shona overhears him discussing giving it to Anna during a conversation with Gail.
“He talks candidly about his involvement with Anna’s injuries and it could provide brilliant ammunition.”
Anna was tempted to sue David Platt in January after she suffered horrific burns when his plot to blow up the courthouse went wrong.
David, played by Jack P Shepherd, blew himself up in a bid to kill Clayton as part of a revenge murder storyline.
The awful incident came just hours after a deliriously happy Anna agreed to move in with boyfriend Kevin and take their relationship to the next level.
But all that was undone by David Platt’s revenge murder fantasy.
After escaping from the cellar in the Bistro and making his way to the car he bought to carry out his suicidal murder mission to kill his wife Kylie’s murderer, he covered himself and the car in petrol to stop his family from stopping him.
As he careered down the cobbles, lighter still in hand, his speed picked up and he spotted Lily too late to stop.
Desperately swerving to avoid his daughter, David flipped the car, and with Gary Windass running into the road to try to save Lily, he hit both of them and became trapped under the car.
Fans couldn’t believe what had happened, with one fan writing: “Corrie almost gave me a heart attack tonight! So much drama!”
Another added: “Wow, anyone watching #CoronationStreet ? May have just watched one of the best bits of soap opera filming ever!”

----------

Glen1 (23-03-2017), tammyy2j (23-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where does he get that money from? 

His sister poor Sarah Louise lost 15,000 in the scam and she is very devastated still over it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

Left for him by a hairdressing customer in their will.

----------

tammyy2j (23-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Left for him by a hairdressing customer in their will.


 :Embarrassment:  missed that part

----------


## lizann

david with dog david is great

----------


## swmc66

i love the dog scenes too

----------


## Kim

Can't help but feel sorry for Max and Lily especially; they are bound to get attached to him and dogs never last long in soapland  :Sad:  It'll be such a shame to see them lose someone else.

Wonder how long we don't see David for now that he's served his purpose in getting David to give the money to Anna.

----------

lizann (11-05-2017), parkerman (08-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...roomer-nathan/

Shepherd also revealed what actions David is likely to take as he learns of the abuse his niece has been suffering.

He said: "I think the way he's involved is obvious. He finds out that something has been going on with Bethany... and he acts in a way that David sometimes does."

----------

mariba (12-05-2017), parkerman (11-05-2017), swmc66 (12-05-2017)

----------


## mariba

Shona is the link I think. Maybe she will help David to get Bethany out and catch Nathan.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...dane-showdown/

Coronation Street is lining up an explosive showdown for David Platt when he furiously confronts Shona Ramsay's manipulative ex Dane Hibbs.

David (Jack P Shepherd) will unleash his volatile side once again as he fears that Shona is in trouble after her former partner Dane turns nasty with her.

Dramatic new pap pics show David leaping to Shona's defence when Dane tries to blackmail her, before a huge fight erupts.

Thankfully, David manages to fight dangerous Dane off â before leaving with Shona, hinting that the pair could be about to grow close again.

David was contemplating a romance with Shona, until he discovered that she was the mother of his wife Kylie's murderer Clayton.

David was furious to learn that Shona had deliberately kept quiet about her connection with Clayton and cut all ties with her as a result.

However, do these new pictures suggest that he could be about to have a change of heart?

----------

hward (08-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

It looks like long-time Coronation Street star Jack P. Shepherd isn't planning to leave the soap anytime soon.

Shepherd â who has played David Platt on the ITV soap for nearly 18 years â has just inked a one-year contract extension to remain on Corrie, according to The Sun. :Cheer: 


A spokesperson for the show declined to comment to Digital Spy, stating only that Coronation Street don't comment on its cast members' contractual statuses.

The proposed contract extension will apparently see David Platt sticking around the cobbles at least through the Christmas season in 2018. His most recent deal was signed earlier this year.

As mentioned, Jack P. Shepherd has been a mainstay of Coronation Street since 2000, when he inherited the role of David Platt from Thomas Ormson.

A good chunk of 2017 has seen David adjusting to life as a single father following the tragic stabbing death of his long-time love Kylie Turner (Paula Lane) in a gripping storyline last year.

He told Digital Spy earlier in the year that he was very pleased by the changes that producer Kate Oates had introduced to Coronation Street since taking over early in 2016.

"I think what Kate has done is that she's given more people an opportunity," he explained at the time. "There's a lot more storylines in the mix. Usually there's just three storylines running at any one time â the main one, the middle one and the lower one, but she's included a fourth one.

"So when we go to six episodes per week later this year, we'll be able to manage it because we've got more storylines and a great cast. In previous times it's been the same faces doing storylines, so it's nice to give everyone a turn and I think that's what she's done."


Digital Spy

----------

parkerman (30-09-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> "I think what Kate has done is that she's given more people an opportunity," he explained at the time. "There's a lot more storylines in the mix. Usually there's just three storylines running at any one time â the main one, the middle one and the lower one, but she's included a fourth one.
> 
> "So when we go to six episodes per week later this year, we'll be able to manage it because we've got more storylines and a great cast. In previous times it's been the same faces doing storylines, so it's nice to give everyone a turn and I think that's what she's done."
> 
> 
> Digital Spy


That's excellent news as Jack Shepherd is one of the real stars of Corrie. 

But if what he says is true about spreading the load with more storylines for different actors, why is Michelle still at the centre of everything!?

----------

Perdita (30-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> That's excellent news as Jack Shepherd is one of the real stars of Corrie. 
> 
> But if what he says is true about spreading the load with more storylines for different actors, why is Michelle still at the centre of everything!?


Because for some reason, production like her and on social media she is popular too and apparently liked for her acting ... guess her writing a column in a magazine keeps her pushing herself into the forefront too ...hopefully after the cancer storyline with Robert things will quieten down for her again .. please.....

----------


## swmc66

Her qcting was good when she lost her baby . I will give her that much. When Carla comes it will remove some focus hopefully

----------


## Perdita

> Her qcting was good when she lost her baby . I will give her that much. When Carla comes it will remove some focus hopefully


That is the only time I could admire her .. but especially since then she seems to have taken on the role of the crying, wailing hard done by female ... which a lot of the time is down to  her own doing ...and done badly and over-acted   :Wal2l:

----------

swmc66 (30-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd looks very different as he films a mysterious new storyline involving his character David Platt.

Jack can be seen with a beard and slightly longer hair in these brand new pap pictures that appear to show David creeping around in the dead of the night.


Jack P Shepherd filming in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
The sneaky shots show David looking serious as he watches a property from afar in his car, before eventually approaching the front door.

It's not entirely clear who David is keeping watch on, but the latest story twist comes after he entered into an official relationship with Shona Ramsay â despite the small matter of her being the mother of the teenage thug who killed his wife Kylie.

Corrie's explosive autumn trailer recently teased that David's latest romance could land him in big trouble when Shona's manipulative ex Dane Hibbs arrives back on the scene after learning about her scratchcard win.


Jack P Shepherd in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
Shona has secretly put her Â£6,000 winnings into a savings account for her killer son Clayton after his prison release â but a dangerous Dane will take shock action in a bid to get his hands on the money.

The recent promo showed Dane driving off in a car with David's young children Max and Lily â but is Dane the person David is tracking down in these pictures? Or could there be another twist we don't know about yet?


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

david is next for conflict with phelan

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> david is next for conflict with phelan


Think the whole street will be in conflict with him before his storyline comes to an end .. it must do soon ...

----------

Brucie (24-11-2017), tammyy2j (04-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Think the whole street will be in conflict with him before his storyline comes to an end .. it must do soon ...


yes killed off in whodidit probably

----------

Perdita (03-10-2017), swmc66 (03-10-2017), tammyy2j (04-10-2017)

----------


## Kim

It could have something to do with Phelan, he does have a red van like that.

If Andy gets to make contact with some residents, David would probably be top of his list if he wants to bring Phelan down. He cares about Michael because of Gail (and maybe also because Kylie brought him back into their lives) and isn't averse to the odd revenge plot.

----------


## tammyy2j

David goes to follow Gary and Nicola whom Pat Phelan is also following 

Anyone else see the rumours of David cheating on Shona with Maria?

----------


## Perdita

> David goes to follow Gary and Nicola whom Pat Phelan is also following 
> 
> Anyone else see the rumours of David cheating on Shona with Maria?


ffs  another cheating storyline, no doubt Maria will fall pregnant as nobody has ever heard of contraception in soapland  :Wal2l:

----------


## hward

I think Maria has had more men than some people have had hot dinners.

----------

lizann (23-11-2017), parkerman (23-11-2017), tammyy2j (23-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Online rumours that he is going to be raped next year ....... I think that will make a lot of viewers switch off ..  :Sad:  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Corrie favourite David Platt will find himself the victim of the serious sexual assault
Coronation Street favourite David Platt will become the victim of a serious sexual assault in shocking scenes to be screen next year.
For the first time in its 57-year history the soap will tackle the sensitive subject of male rape after David is attacked.
Weatherfield favourite David, played by Jack P Shepherd, gets drunk on a night out with a new arrival called Josh and wakes the next morning to realise he's been drugged and assaulted.
Widower David will be left feeling shame and disgust over what has happened to him and deciding whether or not to report the crime.
An insider revealed: âThere wonât be any sexually explicit scenes, what has happened to David will be implied by his reaction and behaviour when he wakes up the next day and starts to remember some of what happened.
âWith Josh still on the street, David struggles to deal with the shame of what has happened to him. This is a big storyline for Jack and everyone is determined to get it right.â
Show bosses are working closely with local charity Survivors Manchester on the harrowing storyline involving dad of two David, whose wife Kylie was stabbed to death on the cobbles last summer.
An estimated 12,000 men are raped in the UK every year, and more than 70,000 are sexually abused or assaulted.
The dark storyline is set to cause upset for fans who have been complaining recently that the show needs to bring back the laughs and contain less doom and gloom.
Lily Gargan tweeted: "So much doom and gloom lately, families falling out, people looking for places to live. There was a time when Coronation Street gave me such a good laugh.â
Donna Inacio said: "Corrie is losing the one thing that made it everyoneâs favourite soap... comedy!!!!"
And lifelong Corrie fan Sir Michael Parkinson who last month moaned that Corrie had become âmore horror than soapâ.
Personal trainer and mechanic Josh, who will be played by an unknown actor, arrives on the cobbles in January.
Channel 4âs Hollyoaks explored the issue of male rape in 2000 when Luke Morgan was brutally attacked by Mark Gibbs at the end of a long-running bullying campaign, and again in 2015 when John Paul McQueen was attacked by student Finn O'Connor.
Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood said heâd tried to do it while boss of EastEnders between 2010 and 2012 but had been told âin no uncertain termsâ that it wasnât suitable.
Claiming that the Hollyoaks plot was the proudest moment of his career, he said: âRape of female characters has become a staple over the years yet male rape or the sexual abuse of men isnât a conversation we have, ever.â

----------


## swmc66

It happens and never gets covered much the same as domestic violence on males. So good plus the actor is fantastic so he will cover it well. This must be the story Kate was scared to do.

----------


## olivia1896

Honestly I canât help feel that sheâs doing all these serious storylines because she wants the show to win awards. But yes male rape is a topic that needs the be talked about and jack p shepherd will nail it no doubt

----------

Glen1 (02-12-2017), lizann (03-12-2017), Perdita (02-12-2017), Rear window (06-01-2018), swmc66 (02-12-2017), tammyy2j (18-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Honestly I can’t help feel that she’s doing all these serious storylines because she wants the show to win awards. But yes male rape is a topic that needs the be talked about and jack p shepherd will nail it no doubt


I agree but so many viewers were turned off by the Bethany and Nathan storyline, I think this one will have the same affect  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (24-01-2018), Glen1 (02-12-2017), swmc66 (02-12-2017)

----------


## Kim

> Honestly I canât help feel that sheâs doing all these serious storylines because she wants the show to win awards. But yes male rape is a topic that needs the be talked about and jack p shepherd will nail it no doubt


Feels a bit like that to me too. Two members of the same family sexually abused within months of each other, in unconnected incidents. Could happen in real life of course but it seems very unlikely.

----------

Brucie (24-01-2018), Rear window (06-01-2018)

----------


## mysangry

I may have missed it on here, but I saw David Platt believes he raped someone? :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

> I may have missed it on here, but I saw David Platt believes he raped someone?


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...att#post888788   He will be raped, he does not rape

----------

lizann (09-01-2018), mysangry (07-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Honestly I can’t help feel that she’s doing all these serious storylines because she wants the show to win awards. But yes male rape is a topic that needs the be talked about and jack p shepherd will nail it no doubt


I agree, Kate loves all the media attention and awards but Jack will do an amazing job

I hope this leads to the end of him and Shona as I think they are better as friends, it could lead him closer to Maria (after her "attack" from Frank) and Carla, as in closer friends with both

----------


## mysangry

Totally agree with you Tamyy2j, Jack is good, and not keen on him with Shona, he needs a complete change of type of Girlfriend, someone who can love and dish it out the firm hand when
David is naughty, got to change me thinks

----------


## Perdita

*Note: The following article contains discussion of sexual assault that some readers may find upsetting.*

Coronation Street star Julia Goulding has spoken out about how the soap will approach the topic of male rape in an upcoming storyline.

News recently broke that soap bosses have cast newcomer Ryan Clayton as Josh Tucker for an upcoming storyline that will centre on the aftermath of Josh drugging and raping David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd).

At the National Television Awards on Tuesday (January 23), Julia Goulding â who plays Shona Ramsey â chatted to Digital Spy about why it's "important" for Corrie to address a loaded topic like male rape.

"I think it's important to keep challenging the way people perceive the show," she said. "If you keep the storylines light all the time, it would get boring, so it's good to mix it up.

"I have total faith in [producer] Kate [Oates], the production and the writers that they know what they're doing with this. But I don't think it's going to be dark forever."

As for how Jack P. Shepherd is approaching this turning point for his character David, Julia assured us: "He's such a professional, he just takes everything in his stride.


David Platt wants Shona Ramsey to move in in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
"Obviousl
y Coronation Street have done a lot of research with Jack and with people who have been raped. I think he's going to do it absolute justice and he's a fantastic actor."

Julia said she thinks that her own character Shona will also eventually enter into the aftermath of this traumatic event for David, as he tries to rebuild his life.

"At the moment, we're not sure exactly what road they're going to go down with it, but I think it's a really important issue to address and I think Jack's going to be absolutely amazing," she predicted. "I've got a good feeling about it."

Digital Spy

----------


## parkerman

> "I have total faith in [producer] Kate [Oates], the production and the writers that they know what they're doing with this."
> 
> 
> Digital Spy


I would have thought that Julia Goulding has been there long enough to have had this touching faith knocked out of her.

----------


## Perdita

> I would have thought that Julia Goulding has been there long enough to have had this touching faith knocked out of her.


I think only the storylines where Pat Phelan is involved are ...ummm... well.. absurd, farcical, ludicrous etc,  but the major stories with David (Kylie's death and his grief), Bethany's grooming story were well done and I am sure that Jack will do a good job of this forthcoming storyline .. occasionally they get things right, sadly not often these days

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...sh-attack-lee/

Coronation Street's David Platt will team up with newcomer Josh Tucker to get revenge on Lee Mayhew next week by beating him up!!!

----------

tammyy2j (13-02-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...sh-attack-lee/
> 
> Coronation Street's David Platt will team up with newcomer Josh Tucker to get revenge on Lee Mayhew next week by beating him up!!!


I forgot about Lee with Sarah Louise, did the police ever catch him?

----------


## swmc66

I wish that they had kept quiet about this storyline  for a while. They told us before he even started on the street!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has spoken about David Platt's male rape storyline for the first time.

The ITV soap airs one of its darkest ever plots next week as David is sexually assaulted by his boxing coach Josh Tucker (Ryan Clayton) after a night out.

Soap fans have known about the story since late last year, but the full details have been announced today (March 6) ahead of broadcast next week.

In Coronation Street's double bill on Friday, March 16, Josh spikes David's drink while on a night out and later takes him back to his flat.

David wakes up the next morning in Josh's bed and although the mechanic has already left, a traumatised David starts to remember what happened to him the night before.

Struggling to come to terms with what's happened, David then wrestles with a difficult decision over whether to report the crime to the police or not.

He also keeps his ordeal secret from his family and friends, who grow increasingly worried when they notice him acting strangely in the weeks that follow.

Corrie producer Kate Oates and her team have worked on the storyline with help from local charity Survivors Manchester and its founder Duncan Craig, who also previously consulted on male rape storylines in Channel 4's Hollyoaks.

Speaking about the storyline, Jack explained: "David thinks he has made a new friend in Josh. He hasn't really ever had a male friend and no male role models, because his dad is not around and Nick has moved away.

"He's been trying to impress Josh with his training for the fight and he is enjoying his company. He has no reason to think Josh is anything other than a mate.

"When I was told about the storyline, Kate Oates and I met with Duncan from Survivors Manchester and that was when I realised the gravity and significance of the storyline. David's reaction and decision to remain quiet because he feels ashamed about what has happened is not uncommon.

"Hopefully people will start talking about the storyline and it could help someone who has gone through something similar to realise the need to open up and speak to somebody."

Kate Oates added: "We decided to cover the topic of male rape to help try and highlight the culture of silence that surrounds male sexual assault, and issues surrounding male mental health in general.

"Survivors Manchester have been so generous with their time and knowledge, working with Jack, Ryan and the team, and I'm in awe of the work they do.

"Over the next few weeks of Corrie, our message is to talk: it's hard to speak out, but if you're suffering in silence, there are people out there willing to listen and support you."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, March 16 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

_Survivors Manchester is available to support adult male survivors of sexual abuse and rape. Its website can be found at www.survivorsmanchester.org.uk and its helpline is 0161 236 2182. Local support agencies for all male and female survivors can be found at www.thesurvivorstrust.org. In an emergency, please dial 999._


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2018/03/06/corona...rauma-7334269/

Alya at risk of being raped????

----------


## swmc66

Not sure i can watch tonights episodes

----------


## mysangry

I found this very disturbing and before the Watershed hour. :Angry: 
What is going on with Corra now, what ever happened to the innocent story lines that Corra used to have?

I remember the Deidre and Mike Storyline and found it a "must see" time, proper acting and no crime, just what can actually happen to anyone, and 
stories that most people can relate to.

I get that Corra is trying to bring things to the viewers, but we have just had the  Bethany, sleazy sicking story, still got Pat and now this, must be honest I don't know of one person
who has suffered any of these situations. I honestly don't think enough people have this happen and Corra would be better focussing on more topics people are familiar.

----------

Rear window (18-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

David Platt will go off the rails following his harrowing rape ordeal at the hands of Josh Tucker in Coronation Street – and Metro.co.uk can reveal that he will sleep with a young newcomer after ending his relationship with Shona Ramsey in a bid to prove his masculinity.  David will continue to bottle up his ordeal from his loved ones and his behaviour over the coming weeks will leave them baffled as Coronation Street continues the exploration of his deteriorating mental health. And when the salon takes on a new recruit, he takes drastic action. Audrey Roberts’ 19-year-old new intern Emma (played by Alexandra Mardell) is proving pretty inept at her job but while David is initially frosty with her, things suddenly take a turn and he spends the night with her.

http://metro.co.uk/2018/03/21/corona...rdeal-7404450/

----------

lizann (21-03-2018), Perdita (21-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

i thought it be maria or alya

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-Windass.html

 gary always beat up because of the platts

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd is currently taking centre stage in his biggest storyline yet, as David Platt remains in turmoil after being raped by Josh Tucker.

The tragic plot has seen David alienate everyone him over the past few weeks â dumping his girlfriend Shona Ramsey and shocking his family by brutally attacking Gary Windass in the boxing ring.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jack for our first big chat with him about David's ongoing story and where it's heading next.

What kind of response have you seen to David's rape storyline since it started?

"Before the storyline started, the reaction was very negative. There were a lot of people saying: 'This shouldn't be on, this is terrible, this is shocking, I'm not going to watch this'.

"But since the storyline has started on screen, the response has actually been really positive. Everybody has said that Corrie is handling the story really well. People who weren't sure about it when it was first announced have now said that they're enthralled with the story, so that's good."

Did you have any reservations when the producers told you about the storyline?

"No, not really. I never do with any story. I'm just always happy with whatever they want to throw at me. I trust the writers, the storyliners and the whole team to deliver it with truth. I always find that if I believe in it, then the audience will too and it'll be fine.

"When I first found out about the storyline, I'd had to go upstairs and talk to our producer Kate Oates about something not work-related. She then said: 'Now that I've got you, I need to talk to you about this storyline'.

"Kate told me what would happen and also asked me to meet Duncan Craig from Survivors Manchester. We met him, went out for dinner and spoke about what the story would entail."

How did you feel when you later saw that the story had boosted helpline calls by 1,700%?

"It's an amazing figure and that was just over a weekend. The episode aired on a Friday â then over the weekend, they had a big increase in calls. It's great. If helpline calls are on the up, it's nice to think that you might have helped in some way."

How's it been to work with Ryan Clayton (Josh) on the storyline, especially since he's a new cast member?

"Really good actually. I think Ryan has played it superbly, because it's so easy â especially in a soap â to slip into a panto villain. Especially when a lot of the time it's literally written in the script that 'he smirks' or stuff like that.

"It's quite hard, especially if you're a new cast member in the show, to say: 'I think this is a bit clichÃ©'. So it's good that he's had some balls to change things. We've both changed things, so that what happened to David did come as a bit of a shock.

"The trick with Josh's character is for him to just be really nice and really genuine with everyone else. That's what makes the audience hate him even more, because they know what he's done."

Will it be a long journey before David tells anyone what's happened to him?

"It could be. That's something that happens in real life. I think they say that on average it takes 25 years for a man to talk about it to anyone, let alone speak to the police.

"Obviously we're not going to keep the storyline going for 25 years â that'd be awful viewing â but that's actually what happens. But obviously when the episodes went out where it happened to David, people did start talking.

"I think everybody agrees that Josh is a bad person and David has been through something horrific, so I think Josh does need to get his comeuppance."

Would you like to see David and Shona get back together?

"Obviously there's the Emma story that pops along first. I think there's definitely a love there between David and Shona, but he's just going through torment at the minute because of what's happened to him. He feels like he can't get back into a sexual relationship with Shona, because it reminds him of Josh.

"It's also little things â like Josh touched his leg that night, so if Shona tries to touch his leg or hold his hand, it brings it all back. That's why he's trying to distance himself from her."

On a lighter note, how was it to be reunited with your on-screen dad Sean Wilson (Martin Platt) recently?

"I've not seen Sean for 13 years and when he first came in, I thought: 'Is this going to be a bit awkward? I've not seen him for so long'. But we got onto the floor and it was literally like he'd not been away. I think I was only about 15 when he left. It was just like old times and it was lovely to see him."

You've previously called for Nigel Havers to come back as Lewis Archer and the producers have done exactly that!

"It's great! He swanned into make-up while I was in the chair and he said: 'Well, I was in the area so I thought I'd pop in!' He's great â I love him, he's such a lad. He always has some great stories to share â although I can't tell you any of them! But David is too involved with his own storyline to be messing around with Lewis this time, which is a shame."

Your co-star Samia Longchambon has called for David and Maria to get together. What do you think?

"I think it should definitely happen. In fact, there's a scene coming up soon where Maria is rambling on, because she's trying to get to the bottom of what's wrong with David. David thinks 'This will shut her up', so he goes in to kiss her.

"Maria steps back and asks what he's doing, but David says: 'Come on, you know it's you I've always wanted'. He's not being truthful, he just wants something else to become the conversation, rather than what's really going on with him.

"On the actual day we filmed the scene, it was meant to be a kiss, but we had to change it because Samia was ill. She had a full-on cold and I've never had a cold, so I didn't want to catch one for the first time. We had to change it so it was a nearly-kiss, so it does seem like we're destined never to be together!

"But ultimately if we do get together I think it'll be doomed, because all of Maria's exes are dead and all of David's exes are dead. One of us would end up dying!"

How does it feel to be nominated for Best Actor at the Soap Awards?

"It feels alright! There's me, Connor McIntyre and Shayne Ward and obviously the others from the other soaps. I've had a storyline this year, so that's nice. If people thought I was alright, maybe they'll vote. But we'll see!"

Votes for the British Soap Awards can be cast via the ceremony's website. Coronation Street airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Survivors Manchester is available to support adult male survivors of sexual abuse and rape. Its website can be found at www.survivorsmanchester.org.uk and its helpline is 0161 236 2182. Local support agencies for all male and female survivors can be found at www.thesurvivorstrust.org. In an emergency, please dial 999.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Going to propose to Shona  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

hward (24-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

He has signed another contract for a year  :Cheer:   :Clap:

----------

Glen1 (15-10-2018), hward (18-10-2018), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...n-awards-2019/

Things are going to get messy between the brothers ....

----------


## tammyy2j

Audrey and Gail will think David took Archie's money from Audrey over the real culprit Nick

----------


## Perdita

David and Shona are getting engaged https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/06/coron...xPaH_c5tOzHdZU

----------


## parkerman

> David and Shona are getting engaged https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/06/coron...xPaH_c5tOzHdZU


Yes, they got engaged yesterday!

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, they got engaged yesterday!


I thought they got engaged a while ago .. David did propose to her in the cafe...??

----------


## parkerman

> I thought they got engaged a while ago .. David did propose to her in the cafe...??


He might have done, I can't remember, but they only got engaged on Wednesday.

----------


## Perdita

> He might have done, I can't remember, but they only got engaged on Wednesday.


Saw repeat episode, Shona did not agree that time in the cafe as she tought he was not ready ... this time she is sure   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (09-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

David cheats on Shona? Newcomer Natalie may not be Nick’s favourite person in the world but she is set to strike up a friendship with David. And when her interests in him seem to go beyond that, could David’s engagement to Shona be at risk? Cassie Bradley, who plays Natalie, told Metro.co.uk: ‘She actually gets along really well with David, he makes her laugh and they are a bit of a double act and David really likes her. What comes from that is this flicker of feelings – she hasn’t had great relationships in the past so her feelings for David could become more than friendship. They certainly get on very well. He sees her more for who she actually is.’


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/12/10-hu...5/?ito=cbshare

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt could find himself in trouble after being framed in a new storyline.

According to The Sun, Jack P Shepherd's popular character will be suspected of stealing Audrey Roberts' Â£80,000, even though it was Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) who actually committed the crime.

The report adds that Nick is the one who stitches up David.

Things get worse for David when he can't find Natalie Watkins (Cassie Bradley) to clear his name. Natalie helped Nick steal Audrey's inheritance money at the start of the year.

Nick was recently arrested and questioned by the police over the Underworld roof collapse. While Leanne Battersby stood by him, it seems he will grow increasingly desperate to avoid the attentions of the authorities.

ITV declined to comment on the report.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

out of prison with a tan and new fuller hair 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...plant-results/

----------


## mysangry

> out of prison with a tan and new fuller hair 
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...plant-results/


yea but we all know the UK prisons are a soft touch, no "hard labour here"!!!

----------

helena1414 (09-10-2019), tammyy2j (10-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

David called Shona his wife, but she wants to re plan the wedding, they are not married?

----------


## Perdita

> David called Shona his wife, but she wants to re plan the wedding, they are not married?


No, they are not married yet

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ng-new-photos/

Coronation Street is going to air plenty of drama around Shona Ramsey and David Platt's wedding (that may or may not happen) next week.

Things are going to go bad for Shona when the saga of Josh Tucker's stabbing takes another turn as David is charged with attempted murder and his bail is denied, meaning he may miss his booked wedding date.

Gail is going to take it upon herself to cancel the wedding, while even Shona will give in.

But then new evidence will surface that could prove David's innocence, so the wedding will be un-cancelled. But as everyone starts to gather for the ceremony, David will be nowhere to be seen...

Will they actually get to tie the knot? We sure hope so, we don't want Shona to have got into her white dress for nothing.

While we'll have to tune in to see what happens, this photo of her alongside David in his t-shirt suggests that he will make it to the church Bistro on time, but he may not have the time to get properly dressed.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Has signed another contract for a year  :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:

----------

hward (13-12-2019), parkerman (10-12-2019)

----------


## Perdita

According to The Sun David is going to cheat on Shona with Natalie   :Angry:

----------


## lizann

> According to The Sun David is going to cheat on Shona with Natalie


natalie returns then

----------


## Connor

> According to The Sun David is going to cheat on Shona with Natalie


Do you have a link to that article?

----------


## Perdita

> Do you have a link to that article?


Check the Sun from 25th Jan

----------


## Connor

> Check the Sun from 25th Jan


Oh, the actual paper?

----------


## Brucie

> According to The Sun David is going to cheat on Shona with Natalie


Well he has been happily married for 5 minutes, so playing away is well overdue!

----------

lizann (01-02-2020), parkerman (31-01-2020), Perdita (31-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...platt-divorce/


Coronation Street is planning an emotional return for Shona Ramsey after a temporary break.

Actress Julia Goulding is back filming after enjoying a few months of maternity leave with her first son, Franklin Wolf Silver, who was born last November.

But according to TV Times, Shona's return to the cobbles isn't a happy one for David Platt (Jack P Shepherd), with her announcing she wants to "draw a line under their marriage".

"David's living on the edge right now, and David on the edge is capable of anything," Jack P Shepherd said.

Viewers last saw Shona being transferred to a rehabilitation facility in Leeds, following a dramatic Christmas Day shooting when she ended up seriously injured.

Following the shooting and a long period of being comatose in hospital, she woke, but was suffering from major memory loss as a result of her injuries.

Most notably, she didn't recognise David and mistook his stepson Max as her son, and Max's mother's killer, Clayton.

Not only will Shona be back, but recent filming pictures show Clayton (Callum Harrison), who is currently in prison, also returning.

----------


## mysangry

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...platt-divorce/
> 
> 
> Coronation Street is planning an emotional return for Shona Ramsey after a temporary break.
> 
> Actress Julia Goulding is back filming after enjoying a few months of maternity leave with her first son, Franklin Wolf Silver, who was born last November.
> 
> But according to TV Times, Shona's return to the cobbles isn't a happy one for David Platt (Jack P Shepherd), with her announcing she wants to "draw a line under their marriage".
> 
> ...


Sounds very boring :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

his new hair is very distracting

----------

Perdita (05-05-2022)

----------

